# Windows 7 - Probleme bei "als Administrator ausführen"



## burrycan (21. April 2011)

*Windows 7 - Probleme bei "als Administrator ausführen"*

Hallo PC-Games Community,

Ich
 habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, dass wenn ich ein Programm (egal 
welches) als Administrator ausführe die Maus hängen bleibt und dann der 
komplette Bildschirm schwarz wird für insgesamt ca.12 Sekunden. 
Danach wiederholt sich die ganze Prozedur. Anschließend läuft alles wieder ganz normal.

Woran kann das liegen? Ich bin etwas ratlos. Habe schon des Öfteren Windows komplett neu installiert und ein paar Komponenten habe ich auch schon getauscht (nicht deswegen).

Alle Treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

Mein System:

Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0
Intel i7 2600k
2x GEIL 4 GB DDR3-RAM PC 1333 CL7 2x2GB KIT2
Sapphire Radeon HD5870 Vapor-X
Ocz Vertex2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G 120GB
2x Western Digital 1TB (WD10EACS)
Samsung SH223B
Be Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt
Netgear N300 Wireless USB Adapter
Logitech G-19 + G700
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit

ältere Komponenten, bei denen das Problem auch auftrat:
MSI P55-CD53
Intel i5-750
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 - Probleme bei "als Administrator ausführen"*

Vlt. hat es mit irgendeinem Tool zu tun, das Du in beiden Konfigs benutzt hast - Virenscanner zB ?

Dass es kurz "stockt", wenn man etwas im Gegensatz zu sonst als Admin ausführt, ist aber normal. 12Sek schwarz jedoch nicht... ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (21. April 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 - Probleme bei*

virenscanner ist ne gute idee, norton macht sehr viel selbstständig und auch sehr viel selbstständigen müll(bei einem clanmate wurde mumble wg. der verbindung zum update server geblockt)
sonst erscheint mir dein problem leider ziemlich komisch, hast du in letzter zeit wsa am OS herumgestellt obwohl das ja eig nicht sein kann, wenn das bei nem alten rechner auch schon war. kann es sein, dass du etwas von einer externen langsamen festplatte abrufst? da kann das durchaus mal vorkommen, das der pc hängt...


----------



## burrycan (21. April 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 - Probleme bei*

Danke, das war wohl des Rätsels Lösung.
Daran hab ich irgendwie gar nicht gedacht.   

denke es war daemon tools, das hat auch beim deinstallieren nen bluescreen gegeben


----------

